# Hannover Messe -wer ist da???



## PLC-Gundel (16 April 2010)

Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob irgendjemand vom Forum vorhat,
auf die Hannover Messe zu gehen?

Pizza und ich sind dort am Fr anzutreffen.

Falls noch mehr Forumsmitglieder an diesem Tag unterwegs sind, könnte man 
ja einen Treffpunkt für ein kleines Forumstreffen vereinbaren 

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald,

Gundula


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2010)

hi gundel,
ich bin schon am Montag da, schade
das ihr beiden erst am Freitag da seit.

schöne grüße aus OWL
helmut


----------



## PLC-Gundel (16 April 2010)

Das ist wirklich schade :-(

Aber hab noch Pflichtveranstaltungen an der FH, und kann mich erst am Do 
in den entfernten Norden begeben :?


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 April 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> ...und kann mich erst am Do
> in den entfernten Norden begeben :?




Seit wann liegt Hannover im Norden? Wollen wir beide ein Date für nächstes Jahr machen? Deinen Anstands-Wau-Wau kannst Du natürlich mitbringen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## PLC-Gundel (16 April 2010)

*Im Süden ist's doch auch schön*



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Seit wann liegt Hannover im Norden?



Hast ja recht, von hier aus sind's ja nur geringfügige 600km gen Norden 



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wollen wir beide ein Date für nächstes Jahr machen?



Entschließ dich lieber mal, zu uns in den Süden zu kommen, das geht 
schneller. Hier gibt's ja schließlich auch gute Messen wie die Motek, SPS 
Drive oder diverse Forentreffen.

Gewisse Personen aus Hamburg und Bielefelder Gegend wurden bei solchen 
Treffen auch schon mehrfach gesichtet


----------



## Jan (16 April 2010)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr endlich mal wider hin, aber leider wieder vor lauter Arbeit die Vorbereitungen und das einreichen vom Urlaub versäumt.

Evt. bekomme ich es nächstes Jahr hin, dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall an einem Treffen interessiert.
Normalerweise gehe ich immer am Donnerstag, weil am Freitag die ganzen "Privatpersonen" rumrennen. Aber ich wollte dann so wie so die Ganze Woche frei machen, dann ist das Risiko kleiner, dass der Urlaub gestrichen wird.

Wäre toll, wenn der Vorschlag für ein Treffen im nächsten Jahr noch mal gemacht wird.


----------



## Pizza (16 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> ... das einreichen vom Urlaub versäumt.



deklarier es doch als Bildungsreise. 

Weiterbildung wird immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Jan (16 April 2010)

Was bringt mir das?

Auch wenn es eine Bildungsreise wäre, was es ja für mich "privat" ist, kann mein Cheff in dem Moment mit mir mehr Geld verdienen, wenn ich ein Projekt bearbeite, als wenn ich auf der Messe bin.


----------



## Matze001 (17 April 2010)

Ich werde Dienstag da sein, ggf. noch am Mittwoch!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob irgendjemand vom Forum vorhat,
> auf die Hannover Messe zu gehen?



Hallo,

ich hatte aauch den Montag geplant (wenig Besucher, Standpersonal 
ist noch frisch und motiviert ), aber nach drei Tagen light+building
freue ich mich doch wieder auf den Schreibtisch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte aauch den Montag geplant (wenig Besucher, Standpersonal
> ist noch frisch und motiviert ), aber nach drei Tagen light+building
> freue ich mich doch wieder auf den Schreibtisch.


 
Also Gehard, dann um 13.30Uhr auf den Siemens Stand?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Also Gehard, dann um 13.30Uhr auf den Siemens Stand?



Auf dem Siemensstand?

Helmut ich denke es ist besser ihr trefft euch am siemens stand


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Auf dem Siemensstand?
> 
> Helmut ich denke es ist besser ihr trefft euch am siemens stand


 
neh die hatten doch sonst immer unten die Technik und
oben konnte man fressen. So würde das in etwa aussehen 


 


gerd_______ Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 April 2010)

Obwohl ich in der Nähe von Hannover (ca. 95km) wohne war ich schon ewig nicht mehr auf der Messe. Mir ist der Hype da viel zu gross. Viele Aussteller schustern irgendwas zusammen nur um es auf der Messe auszustellen. Bestellen kann man das dann erst Monate später. Ist mir vor Jahren mal mit Sicherheitslichtschranken mit ASi-Anschluss passiert. Hab es an 4 Ständen gesehen konnte es aber nirgens bestellen... so was nervt....

Da schau ich mich lieber in Nürnberg um....


----------



## Sockenralf (17 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Obwohl ich in der Nähe von Hannover (ca. 95km) wohne war ich schon ewig nicht mehr auf der Messe. Mir ist der Hype da viel zu gross. Viele Aussteller schustern irgendwas zusammen nur um es auf der Messe auszustellen. Bestellen kann man das dann erst Monate später. Ist mir vor Jahren mal mit Sicherheitslichtschranken mit ASi-Anschluss passiert. Hab es an 4 Ständen gesehen konnte es aber nirgens bestellen... so was nervt....
> 
> Da schau ich mich lieber in Nürnberg um....


 
*ACK*

MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 April 2010)

btw : braucht jemand ne Karte ??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Obwohl ich in der Nähe von Hannover (ca. 95km) wohne war ich schon ewig nicht mehr auf der Messe. Mir ist der Hype da viel zu gross. Viele Aussteller schustern irgendwas zusammen nur um es auf der Messe auszustellen. Bestellen kann man das dann erst Monate später. Ist mir vor Jahren mal mit Sicherheitslichtschranken mit ASi-Anschluss passiert. Hab es an 4 Ständen gesehen konnte es aber nirgens bestellen... so was nervt....
> 
> Da schau ich mich lieber in Nürnberg um....



mmh....Axel jetzt mal ehrlich, in Nürnberg hast du doch
nichts gesehen außer den Deltalogic-Stand und der hervoragenden
Bewirtung von Rainer. 
Da Rainer jetzt in Hannover nicht ausstellt besteht die Möglichkeit 
dich mal auf den stand der Technik zu bringen. Ob du es glaubst
oder nicht, es gibt einen Nachfolger für die gute S5 von Siemens...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 April 2010)

Vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr richtig leer da, wenn die ganzen Chinesen mit ihren Nikon`s und Konica`s aufgrund des Flugverbotes nicht einreisen können. Wäre ja mal toll..

Ich bin am Mittwoch da und lass mich mal überraschen..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mmh....Axel jetzt mal ehrlich, in Nürnberg hast du doch
> nichts gesehen außer den Deltalogic-Stand und der hervoragenden
> Bewirtung von Rainer.
> Da Rainer jetzt in Hannover nicht ausstellt besteht die Möglichkeit
> ...




Im Gegensatz zu Dir war ich 2 (zwei) Tage in Nürnberg........  da kann ich nicht immer bei Rainer rumsitzen und MUSS zwangsweise mal durch die Hallen schlendern...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir war ich 2 (zwei) Tage in Nürnberg........  da kann ich nicht immer bei Rainer rumsitzen und MUSS zwangsweise mal durch die Hallen schlendern...



ja, ja das geht uns allen so, nach reichlich Bierkonsum, müssen
wir alle mal austreten. Aber warst du bei deinen weg vom deltastand
zur toilete und zurück wirklich noch aufnahmefähig


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ja, ja das geht uns allen so, nach reichlich Bierkonsum, müssen
> wir alle mal austreten. Aber warst du bei deinen weg vom deltastand
> zur toilete und zurück wirklich noch aufnahmefähig




Nein.... reicht doch wenn ich überall meine Visitenkarte hinterlasse, oder ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nein.... reicht doch wenn ich überall meine Visitenkarte hinterlasse, oder ?



hast du auch wieder recht!


----------



## PLC-Gundel (17 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Wäre toll, wenn der Vorschlag für ein Treffen im nächsten Jahr noch mal gemacht wird.



Falls es keiner macht, mach es einfach selbst!!!

Auf die Art und Weise sind schon einige Forums-Treffen entstanden :s12:

Meist finden sich ja schnell begeisterte Teilnehmer, es muss nur einer die 
Kugel ins Rollen bringen...


----------



## Jan (17 April 2010)

Ich werde versuchen daran zu denken.


----------



## IBFS (18 April 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ich hatte aauch den Montag geplant (wenig Besucher, Standpersonal
> ist noch frisch und motiviert ), aber nach *drei Tagen light+building*
> freue ich mich doch wieder auf den Schreibtisch.


 
Mir waren Zwei Tage Hardcode-Lampenschauen schon ausreichend.
Dann noch die Standpartys bei GIRA usw. Aber 2012 ist schon fest
eingeplant. Zum Beispiel die Halle 1 und 3 waren schon toll.


----------



## Jan (18 April 2010)

@ IBFS

Wie kommt man denn an eine Einladung zu so einer Standparty?
Ich habe diese Partys auf Messen nur im TV gesehen.
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie so eine Party ist.


----------



## IBFS (18 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> @ IBFS
> 
> Wie kommt man denn an eine Einladung zu so einer Standparty?
> Ich habe diese Partys auf Messen nur im TV gesehen.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie so eine Party ist.



Hy Jan,

wenn man nicht nur durch die Hallen schlendert sondern
konkrete Kontakte hat, muss man einfach mal nachfragen
und vor allem bis weit nach 18 Uhr Zeit haben. Die Partys 
gehen nur ganz langsam los und ergeben sich einfach 
oder man ist - wie ich - auf einer KNX-USER-FORUM Party.
Auf alle Fälle wird es meißtens schwierig, wenn man nur 
einen Tag auf der Messe ist. Es brauchte konkrete Events
(siehe KNX-USER-FORUM) oder Zeit, Geduld und/oder die 
richtigen Kontakte. Allerdings wenn man gar keinen kennt,
ist der Spass nur halb so groß.
Aber leicht bekleidete Damen tanzen dort nicht auf den 
Tresen - soviel sei gesagt - was nicht heißen soll, das es
abends keine hübschen Hostessen gibt. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Also Gehard, dann um 13.30Uhr auf  den Siemens Stand?


 
 Hallo Helmut,

 leider nicht, ich habe mich entschieden, mir den Ausflug nach Hannover 
 zu sparen .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... Viele Aussteller schustern irgendwas zusammen nur um es auf der Messe auszustellen. Bestellen kann man das dann erst Monate später. Ist mir vor Jahren mal mit Sicherheitslichtschranken mit ASi-Anschluss passiert. Hab es an 4 Ständen gesehen konnte es aber nirgens bestellen... so was nervt....
> 
> Da schau ich mich lieber in Nürnberg um....



Hallo,

ist das nicht auf jeder Messe so? Man präsentiert mit Messedummys, 
was man bis zur nächsten Messe für realisierbar hält und verhindert so, 
dass die Interessenten beim Wettbewerb noch was Altes kaufen ... .


----------



## veritas (20 April 2010)

Ich bin morgen auf der Messe, wer sonst noch?

LG

Mario


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2010)

Ich werd Heute da sein 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Jan (21 April 2010)

@ IBFS

Kein Wunder, dass ich keine Partys gesehen habe, ich fahre immer um ca. 17 Uhr los, damit ich nicht im Stau stehe.
Das Schlendern habe ich bei meinem ersten Besuch gemacht.
Ich kam in die Halle, habe etwas interessantes am ersten Stand gesehen und ein wenig zugehört. Dann musste ich feststellen, dass schon zwei Stunden um waren.
Seit dem mache ich vorher eine genaue Routenplanung, damit ich mir das Wichtigste und Interessanteste von morgens bis abends ansehen kann.
Nackte Frauen habe ich auch nicht erwartet.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich sowieso eher die Roboter bestaunen als die Frauen.


----------



## bike (21 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich würde wahrscheinlich sowieso eher die Roboter bestaunen als die Frauen.



Also ich würde sagen, dann läuft was schief 

bike


----------



## Jan (21 April 2010)

Oder man setzt einfach nur Prioritäten.


----------



## Question_mark (21 April 2010)

*Marktlücke "Roboteuse"*

Hallo,



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde wahrscheinlich sowieso eher die Roboter bestaunen als die Frauen.



Eine recht bedenkliche Einstellung ...

Roboter folgen der durch den Programmierer festgelegten Anweisungen nach bekannten Regeln, sind monoton, dumm und berechenbar. 

Bei Frauen ist das zum Glück anders, es gibt immer unvorhersehbare Überraschungen. Und das ist auch gut so, obwohl oder weil viele Frauen wohl einen eingebauten Fehlinterpreter haben  

Aber vielleicht ändert sich Deine Einstellung auch, wenn KUKA endlich die erste "Roboteuse" auf der Messe vorstellt. Erste Experimente bei der Firma Uhltronix haben ergeben, dass das Bierzapfen zwar widerwillig und langsam, aber immerhin schon beherrschbar ist, die weitere Entwicklung (also Putzen und Staubsaugen ) wird dann vom Max-Planck-Institut und der Hauswirtschaftsschule Friedrichshafen begleitet.

Erst wenn diese Grundlagen von der Roboteuse beherrscht werden, wird im Jahr 2020 dann eine vom Forschungsministerium finanzierte Studie über die weitere Entwicklung der Roboteuse durchgeführt. Noch ist es geheim, über welche Fähigkeiten die Roboteuse in dieser Entwicklungsstufe verfügen soll, aber zahlreiche Ministerialbeamte haben die Forschungsgelder gerne bewilligt und sich als Versuchsobjekt zur Verfügung gestellt.

*ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich musste mal wieder rumfrozzeln ..


----------

